# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (May 26, 2018)

[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]Saturday  JEOPARDY[/FONT]
   Highlight between the brackets to see the  "question"........ 

 JEOPARDY – QUOTES 
 1. ($400) - Eddie Anderson said of him in character, "If  he can't take it with him, he ain't gonna go"...
 [ who is Jack Benny ?    ]
 2. ($1200) - Asked about the possibility of this coming  down, Gorbachev said, "Nothing is eternal”...
 [ what is the Berlin Wall ?      ]
 3. ($2000) - Reason Edna St. Vincent Millay's candle  "will not last the night"
 [ what is “My candle burns at both  ends” ?   ]

 Double JEOPARDY - 1889
 4.($800) - Dow Jones & Co. began publishing this  newspaper July 8, 1889
 [ what is the Wall Street Journal  ?      ]
 5. ($2400) – 2 of this composer's big hits in 1889 were  "The Thunderer" & "The Washington Post"
 [ who is John Phillip Sousa  ?    ]
 6. ($4000) - Italy claimed the Treaty of Uccialli  established a protectorate over this African nation
 [ what is Ethiopia ?    ]
 Final JEOPARDY – FOOD BRANDS
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
In 1958, Vince  Domenico mixed a dry Chicken Soup Mix with rice and vermecelli and created this   Brand... 
 [ what is Rice-a-Roni ?    ]








[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 26, 2018)

I win!


----------

